# Recherche bonne imprimante



## yateich (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour

Ma vieille EPSON C84 commence a avoir des signes de faiblesses , alors , pouvez vous m'indique quelle imprimante prendre ?

Avec si possible : option recto/verso
                          4 cartouches separes
                          compatible MAC OS 10.6 x
                          de 50 a 100 

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

La Lexmark S305 ? Bon, elle ne fait pas R/V mais scan et copieur. Perso, si je devais changer maintenant, c'est ce que je prendrais pour mes petites impressions perso.
Autrement ici un ban d'essai de nombreuses imprimantes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2009)

Je recommande les Canon MP. J'en ai une (MP600R) : c'est du pur bonheur. :love: 

Dans le genre qui correspond à tes critères, il y a la MP550.

Par contre le recto-verso est manuel (il faut remettre les feuilles dans le bac pour imprimer le verso). Perso, j'ai déjà utilisé des imprimantes qui fonctionnaient comme ça et je n'aimais pas du tout. Mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs....

Sinon, pour du recto-verso automatique, il y a la MP560Wi-fi. Mais on est un peu au-dessus de ton budget. Cela dit, le recto-verso automatique, quand tu y as goûté, tu ne peux plus t'en passer. :love:


----------



## yateich (5 Décembre 2009)

yateich a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Ma vieille EPSON C84 commence a avoir des signes de faiblesses , alors , pouvez vous m'indique quelle imprimante prendre ?
> 
> ...



Je rajoute l'option : option impression sans marge

et il me faudrait une imprimante bureautique+photo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2009)

yateich a dit:


> Je rajoute l'option : option impression sans marge
> 
> et il me faudrait une imprimante bureautique+photo



Celles que je t'ai indiquées font l'impression sans marge.

Après, en usage photo, je ne sais honnêtement pas ce qu'elles valent. Ce que je sais en revanche, c'est que ma MP600R, qui a aussi 5 cartouches, fait des impressions photos excellentes (et pour la bureautique, c'est très bien aussi).


----------



## jesopog (5 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi ne feriez-vous pas une "recherche"  par la rubrique "imprimantes" ? 
Sur ce forum comme sur d'autres.
De nombreux avis d'utilisateurs vous seraient ainsi accessibles ; vous pourriez alors probablement faire votre choix  en fonction de la marque, des caractéristiques techniques et des prix.

Pour ce qui me concerne, j'ai déjà récemment (vers septembre ou octobre derniers) posté sur ce sujet - sur ce forum ou un autre, je ne me rappelle plus. 
J'ai fait part de mes GROSSES déconvenues à l'usage de 2 multifonctions Epson en moins de 4 ans (entre octobre 2005 et septembre 2009).
Buses d'encre bouchées, donc fonction "impression" impossible et appareil inutilisable ; ainsi, ai-je du jeter le multifonction Epson Stylus RX 600 (acheté en octobre 2005 jeté en mars 2008) puis le multifonction Epson Stylus RX 685 (acheté en mars 2008 jeté en septembre 2009), après seulement 18 mois d'utilisation, malgré un usage EXCLUSIF de cartouches d'encre Epson ! 

Vous comprendrez pourquoi tout cela m'amène à vous déconseiller l'achat d'une imprimante Epson.

Après avoir parcouru les forums, je me suis rendu compte que ne suis pas le seul utilisateur, apparemment, à avoir rencontré de tels déboires (buses bouchées, inaccessibles à la réparation - ou alors au prix d'un appareil neuf) avec les imprimantes Epson


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2009)

C'est vrai que les buses qui se bouchent sont un gros point faible des imprimantes Epson (et c'est 60 HT à chaque retour en SAV). D'ailleurs les pannes un peu trop fréquentes à mon goût est ce qui m'a décidé à aller voir ailleurs. Et je suis passé chez Canon.


----------



## SergeD (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai une Canon IP4600 qui semble répondre à ta demande:
- recto verso automatique
- cinq cartouches d"encre
- photo de bonne qualité
- deux alimentations de papier, très pratique
- 99 chez "si vous trouvez moins cher, j'offre le champagne et je rembourse la différence".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2009)

Pour 30&#8364; de plus il a le scanner en plus et peut faire des photocopies recto-verso sans passer par l'ordinateur (et ordinateur éteint).


----------



## yateich (5 Décembre 2009)

SergeD a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai une Canon IP4600 qui semble répondre à ta demande:
> - recto verso automatique
> - cinq cartouches d"encre
> ...



Sur le site CANON , ils disent recto/verso exclusivement Window shttp://www.canon.fr/For_Home/Product_Finder/Printers/Inkjet/PIXMA_iP4600/index.asp?specs=1


----------



## SergeD (5 Décembre 2009)

yateich a dit:


> Sur le site CANON , ils disent recto/verso exclusivement Window shttp://www.canon.fr/For_Home/Product_Finder/Printers/Inkjet/PIXMA_iP4600/index.asp?specs=1



J'avais lu cela, je viens de gâcher 2 feuilles de papier pour faire un essai, depuis safari j'imprime bien 4 pages de ce forum en recto verso.


----------



## yateich (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

Ma vieille EPSON C84 commence a avoir des signes de faiblesses , alors , pouvez vous m'indique quelle imprimante multifonctions prendre ?

Avec si possible :

de preference Canon ou Epson 
bureautique + photos
rapide
option sans marge
option recto/verso  
4 cartouches separes
compatible MAC OS 10.6 x
de 50 a 100 

Merci

PS  Ma question est peut être bête, mais  je la pose quand même , est ce qu'avec les imprimantes multifonctions , quand on va dans imprimer/taille de papier , il y aura toujours la fonction gérer la taille de papier


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je te recommande les multifonctions Canon (et je suis un ex-utilisateur d'imprimantes Epson). J'en ai une  (MP600R) et j'en suis très satisfait. 

Chez Canon, tu as ce modèle qui correspond à tes critères, à part le nombre de cartouches (il y en a 5) et le prix qui dépasse un peu le budget fixé. Je précise que sur ce modèle le recto-verso est automatique. J'ai ça aussi sur la mienne et c'est vraiment le pied !

Pour le "PS", dans ma fenêtre d'impression j'ai ça :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## yateich (11 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je te recommande les multifonctions Canon (et je suis un ex-utilisateur d'imprimantes Epson). J'en ai une  (MP600R) et j'en suis très satisfait.
> 
> ...


et quand tu va dans taille de papiers , ça donne quoi ?

et au niveau prix des cartouches d'encre , a combien ça revient a peu près ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2010)

yateich a dit:


> et quand tu va dans taille de papiers , ça donne quoi ?
> 
> et au niveau prix des cartouches d'encre , a combien ça revient a peu près ?



Dans le menu déroulant de taille du papier tu as toutes les tailles de papier disponibles qui sont plus ou moins les mêmes pour toutes les imprimantes : A4, 4x6',...

Quant aux cartouches, pour la mienne le prix des cartouches à l'unité tourne autour de 15  (le pack complet doit revenir à 78 ). A l'usage, ça s'avère au moins aussi économique que les Epson que j'avais avant.

En revanche les résultats obtenus en impression de photos sont bien meilleurs car moins aléatoires et plus rapides. Pour un tirage 10x15 sur papier photo en qualité haute, ça met environ 30 secondes.

Et pour de l'impression de photos sur papier ordinaire j'obtiens de bons résultats alors qu'avec les Epson que j'avais avant je devais utiliser du papier couché, plus cher. Donc économie de papier.


----------



## yateich (28 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Dans le menu déroulant de taille du papier tu as toutes les tailles de papier disponibles qui sont plus ou moins les mêmes pour toutes les imprimantes : A4, 4x6',...
> 
> Quant aux cartouches, pour la mienne le prix des cartouches à l'unité tourne autour de 15  (le pack complet doit revenir à 78 ). A l'usage, ça s'avère au moins aussi économique que les Epson que j'avais avant.
> 
> ...



Bonjour 

J'ai calculé le prix des cartouches d'encre pour l'imprimante CANON MP 560 , et ça me revient a 54  , et avec l'EPSON SX415 , ça me revient a 40  (en pack multi) , alors , mon choix est fait


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2010)

yateich a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai calculé le prix des cartouches d'encre pour l'imprimante CANON MP 560 , et ça me revient a 54  , et avec l'EPSON SX415 , ça me revient a 40  (en pack multi) , alors , mon choix est fait



C'est normal que ça te revienne moins cher vu qu'il n'y a que 4 cartouches (1 noire, 1 cyan, 1 magenta, 1 jaune) au lieu de 5 sur la Canon (2 noires [1 texte et 1 photo], 1 cyan, 1 magenta, 1 jaune).

Mais une cartouche de plus ne change pas fondamentalement les choses et tu ne te retrouves pas forcément à devoir changer les 2 noires en même temps. Tout dépend de l'usage que tu en fais.

Et tu as les avantages précédemment évoqués pour l'impression de photos.


----------



## yateich (29 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est normal que ça te revienne moins cher vu qu'il n'y a que 4 cartouches (1 noire, 1 cyan, 1 magenta, 1 jaune) au lieu de 5 sur la Canon (2 noires [1 texte et 1 photo], 1 cyan, 1 magenta, 1 jaune).
> 
> Mais une cartouche de plus ne change pas fondamentalement les choses et tu ne te retrouves pas forcément à devoir changer les 2 noires en même temps. Tout dépend de l'usage que tu en fais.
> 
> Et tu as les avantages précédemment évoqués pour l'impression de photos.



A part le prix des cartouches , je prendrai bien la MP560 , mais j'ai telecharger la doc et pour le changement d'encres , ça a l'air compliqué


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2010)

yateich a dit:


> A part le prix des cartouches , je prendrai bien la MP560 , mais j'ai telecharger la doc et pour le changement d'encres , ça a l'air compliqué



Sur ma MP600R, ça n'a rien de compliqué. Je soulève le couvercle et abaisse le petit panneau. Ensuite j'ai accès aux cartouches. Je change celle qui doit l'être, referme le petit panneau et le couvercle. C'est tout.

Et petit plus, les cartouches sont équipées d'un témoin lumineux qui s'allume quand elles sont en place. Et quand une cartouche est à changer, il clignote. Donc, quand tu ouvres, tu sais exactement laquelle est à changer.


----------



## pinfol (3 Septembre 2010)

bonjour,

Je suis en train de suivre vos conseil pour l'achat d'une canon mp550  mais la question que je me pose est la compatibilité de mon système (os  10.6.4) avec cette imprimante. Sur le site de canon il marque: système  requis jusqu'à 10.5 et pas 10.6. Pouvez vous me renseigner la dessus ?  Ce serait sympa.
Merci d'avance
Pinfol


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2010)

Ici, tu trouveras le nécessaire pour 10.6.


----------



## pinfol (3 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour la rapide réponse et pour le tuyau, et en téléchargent ces pilots canon, tu es sur que j'aurai toutes les fonctionnalités de l'imprimante?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2010)

pinfol a dit:


> Merci pour la rapide réponse et pour le tuyau, et en téléchargent ces pilots canon, tu es sur que j'aurai toutes les fonctionnalités de l'imprimante?



Normalement, c'est prévu pour. Et de toutes façons, tu n'as pas le choix.


----------



## ckyja (6 Septembre 2010)

Je suis sous 10.6 et une Canon MP 550, une fois le pilote installé elle fonctionne à la perfection. 

  C'est une excelente imprimante, silencieuse, facile à utiliser, fait en plus de belles photos.


----------



## mistik (6 Septembre 2010)

J'ai vu *ça* recherche aussi sur le site de Canon dans la rubrique support/driver

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h47 ----------

... comme le dit iDuck


----------



## i.catch (6 Septembre 2010)

Et quelle imprimante canon fait scanner et sans fil à la fois ? Mon imprimante HP vient de me lâcher et j'ai envie de me tourner vers les imprimantes canon. Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2010)

i.catch a dit:


> Et quelle imprimante canon fait scanner et sans fil à la fois ? Mon imprimante HP vient de me lâcher et j'ai envie de me tourner vers les imprimantes canon. Merci pour vos conseils.



Celle-ci par exemple. Tu as même le recto-verso automatique, qui est bien pratique.


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Celle-ci par exemple. Tu as même le recto-verso automatique, qui est bien pratique.


Sur ma Canon MP600, j'ai jamais réussi à faire du recto-verso (alors même que j'ai sélectionné l'option), avec mon ancien PC je pouvais le faire facilement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Sur ma Canon MP600, j'ai jamais réussi à faire du recto-verso (alors même que j'ai sélectionné l'option), avec mon ancien PC je pouvais le faire facilement.



Sur ma MP600R ça marche très bien.

Tu coches bien la case "Impression recto-verso automatique" dans le menu "Impression recto-verso et marge" ?


----------



## i.catch (7 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour les conseils ! Je vais prendre la Canon MP


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Septembre 2010)

Cette page du support Apple recense tous les logiciels fournis pour les imprimantes et les scanners de toutes marques avec SL (mise à jour de juin 2010) : http://support.apple.com/kb/ht3669?viewlocale=fr_fr&locale=fr_fr

Ce qui ne dispense évidemment pas d'installer la dernière mise à jour depuis le site du fabricant.


----------



## mistik (7 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Sur ma MP600R ça marche très bien.
> 
> Tu coches bien la case "Impression recto-verso automatique" dans le menu "Impression recto-verso et marge" ?


impression recto-verso dans pré-réglage chez moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2010)

i.catch a dit:


> Merci pour les conseils ! Je vais prendre la Canon MP &#8230;



Conseil supplémentaire : une fois que tu l'auras acheté, pour installer les pilotes fais-le à partir de ce fichier à télécharger sur le site de Canon (et qui contient tout le nécessaire). 

L'installation à partir du CD d'installation peut poser des problèmes. D'ailleurs, moi-même, j'en ai eu et j'ai été obligé de virer ce que j'avais installé avec le CD et de réinstaller avec les fichiers téléchargés sur le site de Canon.



mistik a dit:


> impression recto-verso dans pré-réglage chez moi



Moi, c'est dans le menu déroulant qui porte généralement le nom de l'application.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## mistik (8 Septembre 2010)

Tout d'abord, merci de me répondre.

Quant à moi, voici ci-dessous l'exemple d'une impression recto-verso


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2010)

Effectivement, ça n'a pas l'air fait pareil. Et moi, dans Préréglages, je n'ai pas d'option recto-verso.

Tu n'as rien dans le menu déroulant en-dessous ?


----------

